# Presidenza/ Direzione



## traduttrice

Se il preside è "il capo di un istituto scolastico di istruzione secondaria", dovrei dire "La Presidenza dell'Istituto xxxxxx certifica che..." o posso anche dire "La Direzione..."?


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que se pueden decir ambos términos, pero me suena más "Il preside dell'istituto xxx certifica che..".


----------



## Silvia10975

Yo diría también "Il Dirigente Scolastico dell'istituto"
Ciao! Silvia.


----------



## Neuromante

En español no me suena la palabra "Preside" no creo que exista una figura que sea exactamente igual; así que creo que debería ser director, jefe, dirigente -Incluso "la cabeza" o "el representante".


----------



## roberta79

Yo estoy de acuerdo con irene.."Il Preside dell'istituto xxxx certifica che.." me parece la forma más correcta..pero también "La Presidenza..." me suena


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Roberta y Irene:
he averiguado una cosa... me parece que la definición "Dirigente scolastico", si se habla sobre documentos, sea la mas adecuada. Buscando las dos formas "Dirigente scolastico" y "Preside dell'istituto" la primera es la que sale (en Google) con más frecuencia cuando se refieren a cosas burocraticas. Puede ser que me equivoco, pero también cuando me llegan comunicaciones desde la escuela de mi hija siempre veo "Il dirigente scolastico dell'istituto".
¿Puede ser que la definicíon ha (¿o haya?) sido introducida después de la reforma escolastica?
¿Que opinan?
Saludos, Silvia.

P.S. Los subjuntivos me van a matar, ya lo se, sobretodo cuando no se utilizan como en italiano...


----------



## irene.acler

Silvia, tienes razón. Creo que después de la introducción de la reforma se han cambiado algunos términos, y ahora que me lo pienso, "dirigente scolastico", en lugar de "preside", aparece en mis diplomas también.


----------



## roberta79

Sí, seguramente han cambiado muchas cosas con la reforma..entonces imagíno que "Dirigente scolastico" es la forma correcta..
"preside" quizás suena más colloquial..y era la palabra que se usaba cuando YO iba al instituto


----------



## traduttrice

Gracias a todos por la respuesta, pero el texto dice: "La DIRECCIÓN del Instituto...", no: "El DIRECTOR...". Mi pregunta apunta a esto: si lo que en Argentina es el _Director_ (scuola elementare e superiore) ocupa su cargo en la DIRECCIÓN... entonces, para el _PRESIDE_ (scuola superiore), corresponde DIREZIONE o PRESIDENZA?
 GRAZIE


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, al preside le corresponde entonces la _presidenza_
(preside--> presidenza
direttore--> direzione)
pero quizás queda mejor _direzione _en tu contexto.
Es decir, a mí me suena mejor _il PRESIDE dell'istituto, _pero si tienes que utilizar uno de los dos términos, es mejor _la direzione dell'istituto certifica che.._
A ver qué dicen otros italianos..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, al *que* preside le corresponde entonces la _presidenza_
> (preside--> presidenza
> direttore--> direzione)
> pero quizás qued*e* mejor _direzione _en tu contexto.
> Es decir, a mí me suena mejor _il PRESIDE dell'istituto, _pero si tienes que utilizar uno de los dos términos, es mejor _la direzione dell'istituto certifica che.._
> A ver qué dicen otros italianos..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Silvia, tienes razón. Creo que después de la introducción de la reforma se han cambiado algunos términos, y ahora que *me* lo pienso, "dirigente scolastico", en lugar de "preside", aparece en mis diplomas también.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias José, pero no entiendo porque has puesto "que" en la frase "bueno, al *que* preside le corresponde entonces la presidenza".


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm Irene... puede ser que "preside" es (¿o sea?) la tercera persona singular del verbo presidir. _A colui che presiede_. Mientras tu "Preside" es, en italiano, el que presíde... ¡ha sido un malentendido entonces!
¿Me equivoco?
Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sí, tienes razón! Jijijiji
Como la palabra "preside" parece no existir en español, entonces José pensaba que quería referirme al verbo!
Gracias Silvia!

Por cierto, "pude ser que _preside_ sea..", yo pondría el subjuntivo, pero a ver qué dicen los nativos, ya que yo y el subjuntivo a veces no estamos de acuerdo!


----------



## Silvia10975

Estas peleas con el subjuntivo me matan a mí también!


----------

